# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  Αντιο

## Steliosan

Δεν θυμαμαι αν εχω γραψει ξανα σε αυτη την ενοτητα και αν εχω γραψει θα ηταν πολυ παλια και ηλπιζα οτι δεν θα ξανα εγραφα ποτε και μαλιστα ειχα την παραισθηση οτι το ειχα πετυχει,ομως οπως ξερω και εγω αλλα και εσεις η ζωη σε προσγειωνει αποτομα.
Υστερα απο λιγες ημερες απουσιας λογω καποιων (2) θανατων συγκενικων προσωπων σε πολυ μικρο χρονικο διαστημα μεταξυ τους ηρθε να τριτωσει το κακο με ενα, ή μαλλον με το καλυτερο πουλι του κοπαδιου μου και προκειται για το Ναξιωτη μου το ρατσακι που μου ειχε χαρισει ο Δημητρης (mitsman) πατερας 5 αρσενικαρων.
Το πρωι οταν μιλησα με την συζυγο πετουσε απο κλαρι σε κλαρι το μεσημερι που γυρισα απο τη δουλεια τον ειδα να κοιμαται σε μια γωνια στο πατο του κλουβιου δυστηχως οτι και να εκανα δε μπορεσα να το σωσω και το πουλακι ξεψυχησε κυριολεκτικα στα χερια μου,τελικα ο θανατος απο οπου και προερχεται ειναι ενα πολυ δυσαρεστο συναισθημα ομως απολυτως φυσιολογικος,οχι ομως σε χρονο που δεν του επιτρεπεται να ερθει.Αυτο ισχυει και για τις τρεις δικες μου περιπτωσεις.Ας ειναι καλα ολοι τους οπου και να βρισκονται.
Δημητρη χιλια συγνωμη.

----------


## jk21

Στελιο λυπαμαι .... 

η ζωη προχωρα και στην αρχη ειναι δυσκολη χωρις ανθρωπους και ζωα που ειμαστε στενα συνδεδεμενοι ,αλλα αυτο που μενει στο τελος ,ειναι οι καλες αναμνησεις 

Συλληπητηρια  ...

----------


## CaptainChoco

:Sick0004:  Πολύ λυπάμαι...

----------


## wild15

Λυπαμαι πολυ.....

----------


## mrsoulis

Κρίμα...

----------


## petran

Στελιο καλησπερα.
Λυπαμαι κ εγω για την ψυχουλα που εχασες.
Πριν 2 μηνες ειμουν και εγω στη θεση σου.
Καταλαβαινω πως νιωθεις.
Τελικα αυτο το ''ξαφνικα'',αυτο τό,''στα καλά καθούμενα'',ποναει πιο πολυ απο οταν εχεις,κατι,καποιον κτλ,αρρωστο.

----------


## Gardelius

Φιλαράκι λυπάμαι πολύ......

----------


## gpapjohn

Στέλιο λυπάμαι ειλικρινά...

----------


## mparoyfas

Στελιο τα ειπαμε και τηλεφωνικά , κοιταμε μπροστα οσοι μένουν στη ζωη είναι υποχρεωμένοι να κοιτάνε μπροστά , πω πω ρε φιλε η 2η φωτο μου σκιζει τα σωθικά ξερεις γιατι....
....ιδιος ο πατερας του ηταν ο μπαγασας !! ελπίζω το θανατικο να σταματήσει εδώ καλη δυναμη φιλαρακι....

----------


## blackmailer

λυπάμαι... :Sick0004:

----------


## christopher

Λυπάμαι.. πρέπει να είναι πολύ δύσκολο.

created and send from my Galaxy Siii

----------


## xrisam

Πολύ κρίμα, μα ετσι ξαφνικά?

Λυπάμαι πολύ Στέλιο... ::

----------


## Steliosan

Ευχαριστω για την συμπαρασταση παιδια,να'στε καλα.

----------


## Γιούρκας

Κρίμα Στέλιο...κρίμα..λυπάμαι πολύ...

----------


## panos70

Κρίμα ρε Στελιο λυπαμαι

----------


## jimk1

Κριμα Στελιο,λυπαμαι

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

λυπαμαι Στελιο.. καλο ταξιδι στο μικρουλη..  :sad:

----------


## geo_ilion

καλο ταξιδι να εχει το καναρινακι λυπαμαι πολυ

----------


## mitsman

Λυπαμαι παρα πολυ για το πουλακι! Δυστυχως ετσι ειναι η ζωη και για το μονο πραγμα που πρεπει να παρακαλαμε καθε μερα στην προσευχη μας ειναι η υγεια και μονο... ΟΛΑ τα υπολοιπα ειναι αστεια!
Την συγγνωμη την προσπερνώ ασχολίαστη....... Εχω πουλια και ξέρω!

Αποψε ανεβαινω Αθηνα και φερνω μαζι μου 5 ρατσακια για τον διαγωνισμο! Την Δευτερα αποδεσμευονται τα πουλια απο τον διαγωνισμο και γυρναω στην βαση μου.... Ελα να διαλεξεις ΟΠΟΙΟ απο τα 5 θελεις!

----------


## gianniskilkis

Κρίμα φιλαράκι ...

----------


## Gardelius

> *Ελα να διαλεξεις ΟΠΟΙΟ απο τα 5 θελεις!*


Αυτός είναι ο Δημήτρης ( mitsman ) που όλοι μας ξέρουμε !!!!! 

Συγχαρητήρια φιλαράκι !!!!!!!!!!!
*
Πάντα original gbc !!!!!!*  ::

----------


## stefos

Συγχαρητήρια στο φόρουμ!και στις ψυχαρες !!!!,που το πλαισιώνουν  ακόμα μια φορα

----------


## e2014

στελιο λυπαμαι κι εγω πολυ,ας αναπαυτει η ψυχουλα του....

----------


## Vrasidas

Λυπάμαι αδερφέ Στέλιο, λυπαμαι αφάνταστα....



Δημήτρη (mitsman) είμαι περήφανος που γνωρίζω ανθρώπους σαν εσένα φιλαρακι.

----------


## Γ.Μπ.

Λυπάμαι.....

----------


## Μπία

Συμπάσχω και λυπάμαι βαθύτατα,ο θάνατος πονά πολύ όποιον ακουμπίσει.Κουράγιο και εύχομαι να κλείσουν γρήγορα οι πληγές.

----------


## panos70

Πως γινεται παντα να χανουμε τα καλυτερα πουλια στο κοπαδι μας , λες και τα ματιαζουμε εμεις οι ιδιοι






> Λυπαμαι παρα πολυ για το πουλακι! Δυστυχως ετσι ειναι η ζωη και για το μονο πραγμα που πρεπει να παρακαλαμε καθε μερα στην προσευχη μας ειναι η υγεια και μονο... ΟΛΑ τα υπολοιπα ειναι αστεια!
> Την συγγνωμη την προσπερνώ ασχολίαστη....... Εχω πουλια και ξέρω!
> 
> Αποψε ανεβαινω Αθηνα και φερνω μαζι μου 5 ρατσακια για τον διαγωνισμο! Την Δευτερα αποδεσμευονται τα πουλια απο τον διαγωνισμο και γυρναω στην βαση μου.... Ελα να διαλεξεις ΟΠΟΙΟ απο τα 5 θελεις!


Επαθα πλακα με τον Δημητρη, ευχομαι καποια στιγμη να τον γνωρισω και απο κοντα

----------


## NIKOSP

Κριμα ρε Στελαρα... Mitsman  :Happy0065:

----------


## Steliosan

Δεν υπαρχουν λογια...

----------

